# Tags



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Do you think the DWR sometimes overdose how many tags it puts out every year on deer? or elk in certain places?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Do you think the DWR sometimes overdose how many tags it puts out every year on deer? or elk in certain places?


NEVER! 8)

PRO


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

NEVER SAY NEVER


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

you just said "never" twice.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

some places could possibly use more, But we all wish there could be more especially for the LE units.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd like to see a whole new class of tag. It would the "Roadhunting only - anything that moves" tag. You'd get cited if you got OFF the road from your pickup or ATV.....unless you were retrieving an animal..... then you'd be allowed to park your vehicle on the road, run chain or a winch to your critter and pull it up or down to you, as the case might be. 8) I think that would help alleviate stress in the woods themselves because we'd have less hunters chasing the critters around where the majority of them feel safe. So no, there are not enough tags being given out. :lol: Does anyone actually know why the archery tags for elk are pretty much unlimited and over the counter? I have no idea really, just curious.... and why the archery deer tags are limited?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

do you want to hear the truth or the whole truth...becasue they archery hunter can not hunt alone, haven't you ever seen the ones road hunting standing up in back of the truck, you need to hunt in groups in order to kill anything with a pointy stick. Look at the cave man always hunted in groups.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Do you think the DWR sometimes overdose how many tags it puts out every year on deer? or elk in certain places?


Only the future can tell


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> do you want to hear the truth or the whole truth...becasue they archery hunter can not hunt alone, haven't you ever seen the ones road hunting standing up in back of the truck, you need to hunt in groups in order to kill anything with a pointy stick. Look at the cave man always hunted in groups.


Actually yes.. this year. It was quite amusing actually... but yes, I would like the whole truth.... from the "Sagebrush No-Spin Zone". :lol:


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:



> Actually yes.. this year. It was quite amusing actually... but yes, I would like the whole truth.... from the "Sagebrush No-Spin Zone".


here you go; Elk tags, are unlimited because they figure that the elk are much harder to hunt with a Bow.

Deer tags; The DWR put a cap on the deer tags awhile back at 90,000 i believe is the number.

Hope this is what you were looking for?


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh the road hunters. Quite amusing. There was a fella this last year standing in the bed of a truck being driven by someone else. He had an arrow fully knocked and was ready to pounce on the firts spike he saw. Then there was a guy staning on the cab of a truck, with an egg carton pad under him to protect the trucks cab, or make it comfy I guess. And those are just the ones that stand out to me. Too much fun watching all of them.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok... thats kinda what I would have guessed about the elk tags... but with the deer, do they figure with that many archery deer tags that the deer "goals" will be accomplished with that many tags and if not, then the rifle and muzzy hunters can take up the "success ratio" slack or something? Is the success ratio for deer so high that they can't afford to have them over the counter as well or something?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

the archery hunters do not get 90,000 tags. this is state wide tags numbers. I do not have a proc to look up how many they get. the archery hunters hunt is state wide :?: go figure. and have the longest season of all. :?: 

my opinion the should be like the rest of us and no extended season.

the reason for the draw on deer is they do not want Tom, Dick , and Harry hunting together in the southern region where all the supposedly big trophy deer are.

so they divide the state up and put cap's on all the regions, of course the northern region has the most and always sells out last.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> the archery hunters do not get 90,000 tags. this is state wide tags numbers. I do not have a proc to look up how many they get. the archery hunters hunt is state wide :?: go figure. and have the longest season of all. :?:
> 
> my opinion the should be like the rest of us and no extended season.
> 
> ...


Oh... sorry. I misunderstood your post then. :shock: That makes sense about the draw.... and your example of the three guys running down to the "big" units for their deer. So, I'm guessing the Northern is tons of private, not much access and not much of a herd so thats why folks don't put in for it a lot?? At least thats what folks believe?? About the archery hunters.... why haven't they made it a "unit" draw also?? I'm an archery hunter so I don't mind that its statewide... not that I'd ever really go hunt down south or wherever.... there are plenty of bucks for me to chase locally. The extended seems like it gets tagged pretty good too... so I might go up with a buddy to help him get his deer, but I'll try and fill my tag right away if possible so I can focus on my elk. 8)


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> #1DEER 1-I said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think the DWR sometimes overdose how many tags it puts out every year on deer? or elk in certain places?
> ...


No, I do not think so. On the surface there might seem to be some motivation for the DWR to oversell tags. Afterall, that is the source of most of the operating capital for the agency. However, if they sell so many tags that the hunting is compromized then they will sell even fewer tags in subsequent years. It is in the best interest of the DWR to create the very best huntinig opportunities for hunters in the state. They have the biologist in the field studying the range and counting the game. They are the ones that have the best chance of knowing what is best to protect and conserve both the range and the game in spite of what hunters, stockmen and environmentalists may claim to know. It is simple mathamatics to determine how many tags to sell in a given area or given hunt. The DWR has the statistical evidence of harvest percentages for every species, weapon and season. If 25% of rifle hunters are typically successful hunting deer and the DWR sells 1000 tags then about 250 deer will be harvisted. Since archery harvest percentage is lower more tags can be sold to harvest the same number of deer. Untill I have better information than I do now I have to trust the DWR professionals.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

They issue 97,000 general season tags, 16,000 to archers and 81,000 to rifle/muzzy hunters. They issue 11,000 spike tags for rifle/muzzy hunters and an uncapped number of archery spike/antlerless tags. It is NOT in the DWR's best/self interest to 'over-harvest' animals, so I do NOT believe they issue too many tags for revenue.

PRO


----------

